# The Crafting Thread!



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

I know lots of us make stuff... gardening season is about over...
Care to share or show off??? 
I do!!! 

I made these over the weekend. The chubby candycorn is the first and I screwed it up somewhere..... 
I like the little one better. 
 I'll be making a little pumpkin and spider next.....


----------



## babetoo (Oct 20, 2008)

in process of making a cover for my great granddaughter's drum stool. then a retro apron for her mom. also have a baby quilt top that i am making for georgia who will be a year old on christmas. after that , no clue, maybe new curtains for bedroom.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 20, 2008)

Cute, Suzie. And good pic.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks!
The spider is coming along... I have to make myself stop and make some dinner! 
I'll probably have it ready to pic and post in the morning.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 20, 2008)

Those are soooo cute, Suzie! I can't wait to see the spider. I'm currently starting on a bridal headpiece and veil for a girl who's getting married next month. I'm also working on Halloween costumes - I love Halloween!

And this morning, my son and I were playing with some Sculpey polymer clay to try and make the "letter dice" to make our own Big Boggle game. Hasbro stopped making Big Boggle years ago, but we love it and thought it would be fun to make our own. The first die is very encouraging - baked up fine and the letters I stamped into each side didn't distort or become less clear. If we get it fine-tuned and end up with a set, I'll post pics, too.

BTW Suzie, I love this thread! I think it'll be so much fun to see what everyone is working on.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

Those are great, Suzi!  I am crocheting a pullover sweater for my friend's daughter's baby boy.  I have to hurry or he will grow out of it before I get it done.  You would think with all the time on my hands I would have it done already but I can't seem to concentrate on it for long periods of time.

I also have a quilt that I have been working on for what seems like forever!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 20, 2008)

I forgot - I love the google eyes on your little ghost and candy corn, Suzie. It reminds me of a skit Christopher Walken did on Saturday Night Live about a gardener who was scared of plants so he put google eyes on all of the "so he knew where he stood with them".


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 20, 2008)

Those are adorable Suzi, I wish I had the know how to make cute things.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh Saph it's so easy! 
If I can, anyone can! 
I didn't learn 'til last year, and taught myself just off the internet and a couple books.


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been reading up on sewing books so I can very soon tackle that sewing machine of mine! Then maybe soon I will have something to share! 

Great job by the way! So cute, you could prob start selling those! Please share pics everyone, This is so interesting to see the talent here!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2008)

Suzi, they are CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 20, 2008)

deelady said:


> I've been reading up on sewing books so I can very soon tackle that sewing machine of mine! Then maybe soon I will have something to share!
> 
> Great job by the way! So cute, you could prob start selling those! Please share pics everyone, This is so interesting to see the talent here!


Good for you, Deelady! You can do it! I taught myself from books, too. But remember - sewing machine repair people and folks who work at stores that sell machines can be your best friends! Usually, people who sew or repair sewing machine are the salt of the earth. Most of them are happy to help you with setting that zipper or that pattern instruction that just seems crazy or when you can't seem to stop your machine from making a big, ugly knot of thread every time you try to sew a seam. Also, there a quite a few of us here at DC that sew so if you need any help or have questions, just ask!


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you fisher's mom, I'm sure I will be doing just that! I hope you don't regret that offer in the future!  
There is a nearby quilting store that offers tons of classes and they have a great beginners one for 3wks for 45 bucks.....but I would have to figure out care for my DD. At least its nice to know I have an option! 
I already have two boxes full of quilting squares and misc material....I just have to figure out how to make them stick together to form a quilt!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 20, 2008)

OOOOOO I want to quilt!!!!
That's next. 
I'll post some of my cross-stitch later..


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 20, 2008)

I will post some pictures when I get home (we are out of town until Wednesday).  Actually I posted pictures of some of the monkey neck-pillows I made last year, so you can check my photos for them.  I will post other pictures as I make things.

I love the ones you posted Suzi!

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 20, 2008)

deelady said:


> Thank you fisher's mom, I'm sure I will be doing just that! I hope you don't regret that offer in the future!
> There is a nearby quilting store that offers tons of classes and they have a great beginners one for 3wks for 45 bucks.....but I would have to figure out care for my DD. At least its nice to know I have an option!
> I already have two boxes full of quilting squares and misc material....I just have to figure out how to make them stick together to form a quilt!


That's exactly why I had to teach myself - no one to watch my kids! I just went to my first specialized sewing class a couple of years ago and it was wonderful! So if you get the chance to take a class, jump on it. But in the mean time, feel free to PM me if you need any help. You will have so much fun sewing for a little girl!


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

I already hve a million projects in my head I want to do!
My long term goal is to be able to sell them one day at craft fairs! uhhh but I think I have a ways to go! lol


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

deelady, my mother taught me to sew when I was 12 and crochet when I was 10, my grandmother taught me needlework when I was about 7.  My hands don't allow for me to do as much these days, but a friend gave me an ergonomic crochet hook to get my current projects done!

I agree with the advice Fisher's Mom gave you about sewing and if you ever need some coaching, let me know.  It is really not difficult.  Soon you will find yourself making all sorts of wonderful things!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 20, 2008)

fifteen years ago i taught myself to sew. i have enjoyed it so much and made lots of useful and pretty things.

taught myself to knit about the sames time, with a video of lessons. i enjoy it but don't do it as much as regular sewing. need faster results that knitting affords. 

quilting was learned from several books. i love it, but it is an expensive craft.


----------



## Constance (Oct 20, 2008)

I used to do those things, and always looked forward to retirement, when I would have time to spend on all the creative projects I'd dreamed up over the years. 
Unfortunately, fate had other plans for me. But I've rolled with the changes, and all is well.


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Those are cute, Suzi! 

I just made a tutu and matching headband for Abbie's Halloween costume. It was much easier than I thought it would be. I'll post pics after I go to a Halloween party this Sat.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 20, 2008)

I have about a dozen projects in various stages of completion.  Unfortunately, my class schedule right now along with traveling to football games and other activities leaves little time for fun projects.  When I get some free time I'm here on DC or vegging in front of the tube.  Don't even have the desire to read most nights.  I enjoy cross stitch, thread crochet and sewing.  I know knitting basics but not enough to make more than a scarf.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 20, 2008)

jabbur said:


> I know knitting basics but not enough to make more than a scarf.


That counts in my book! Because that's all I can do, too. I can knit squares and rectangles. But I still count that as knitting.


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 21, 2008)

They are soooo cute suzi!!!!!!!! I can relate to the chubby one
Great job!! cant wait to see the spider!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are some of my kids' neck pillows.  I also have done dogs, cats, and a lion.












Barbara


----------



## deelady (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh I remember those I thought they were adorable!! Do you sell them Barbara?


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 21, 2008)

They are so cute Barbara!! I esp. love the purple ; )


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 21, 2008)

Do they have to be girly crafts?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 21, 2008)

No..any crafts are allowed


----------



## deelady (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL noooo share those manly man crafts also!!! lol
Lets see that engine your workin on or the new BBQ smokers you made out of an oil barrel!! 
Serriously though I know I can speak for everyone when I say any projects are welcome!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's an occasional table I made a while back.  Only pics I have of it right now.  The top and sides are Birch plywood, the frame is Honduras Mohogany.  All the joints are mortise and tenon.  I keep it next to my club chair in the livingroom.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 21, 2008)

I love wood work.  Very nice.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## deelady (Oct 21, 2008)

I would sooo buy that!!
Great work! Is that just a hobby or do you do it professionally?


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work Jeeks!!! wordworking brings back wonderful memories of my Dad and all the amazing things he made for our family!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 21, 2008)

It's gorgeous, Jeekinz. I'd love to know how your started doing woodwork. Did your dad teach you?


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice table!!!

Trade ya one for a candycorn.....


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

I am a bit behind here (what else is new LOL!!!) but I have been working on my crochet so I can post it, and of course finally give it to the now 5 week old recipient!

Jeekins, your table is gorgeous!  I love woodwork.  I wish I had a picture of the pine moveable kitchen island my DH made me for our old house.  I have always complained that normal counters are too low for me so he and a friend surprised me by making one just at my height.  Unfortunately it doesn't fit in our current house so we gave it to our church's youth group for their "cafe".  It is a perfect serving counter.

Barbara, I love your pillows.  And I agree that the purple is the cutest!  I wish I could get myself motivated to sew again.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Nice table!!!
> 
> Trade ya one for a candycorn.....




Suzi, you might need to make a lot more than one candy corn for THAT table!   But I sure give you an "A" for effort!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 21, 2008)

Laurie...where are the photos of your cakes?  They should be on here!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 21, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Laurie...where are the photos of your cakes?  They should be on here!


Oh, absolutely! I've only seen a couple of them but WOW. You're an artist, Laurie.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 21, 2008)

deelady said:


> I would sooo buy that!!
> Great work! Is that just a hobby or do you do it professionally?


 
That's good to know.  Something I can fall back on if I ever needed to.  lol  I just do it as a hobby.



Fisher's Mom said:


> It's gorgeous, Jeekinz. I'd love to know how your started doing woodwork. Did your dad teach you?


 
My Pops was into it as a hobby.  He passed in '97 and left me his tools which was the foundation to the shop I have now in my basement.  We would watch Norm and all those shows on Sundays then play around in the shop.  lol

I picked up alot of info by watching shows or reading books.  "Jack of all trades, master of none"  kinda thing.

There's a really cool project I'm in the middle of now.  My Father started it but never got to finish it.  It's pretty insane, but I don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet.  I plan on finishing it this Fall/Winter.  You're gonna be like --->   when you see it.  lmao


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 21, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Laurie...where are the photos of your cakes? They should be on here!


 
Ha!  Aren't those the ones someone thought was a real pig?  rotf


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2008)

deelady said:


> Oh I remember those I thought they were adorable!! Do you sell them Barbara?


They weren't doing too well on ebay (nothing much was selling then, plus too much goes into them to let them go too cheap) but yes I have sold a few.  They are so comfortable!  I have thought about making James a blue one and using Chicago Cubs fabric for the ears.  My best friend's boys love theirs.

I love your table Jeekinz!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's a few of my cross-stitch. 
The Santa lives in a frame and comes out after Thanksgiving. 
No plac e like home has been in a box waiting for a home over 2 years. Just needs a board and a frame. 
The Love one is for my MIL... hopefully by Christams. Just gotta finiish backstitching.
Jordan is for my niece.... but I made it when she was 6... now she's 14.... not sure she wants bunnies anymore!
Yes, I have craft A.D.D.  
Theres a THomas Kinkade village somewhere 1/2 done.... I better not have lost it that one's HARD!!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2008)

beautiful suz. i have no patience with cross stitch. i have one for wall hanging in a baby's room. been there for ten years. don't even know why i bought it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 22, 2008)

Some of that cross stitch is crazy.  Those look great!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow Suzi.  YOU are good!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Jeekins, DH keeps "meaning" to get into woodwork.... he had a subscription to "Wood" mag for 5 years before he figured out he hadn't made anything yet.... 

When I'm ready to start buying suprise woodworking tools I'm coming after you!!!! 

My Dad also did alot, when he had energy.... made a table out of a civil war era hatch cover from some ship...  really cool table, I'll get a pic sometime.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL...

Wood Magazine has some great weekend projects and alot of those plans are geared to novices.

I'd love to see that table.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 22, 2008)

Your table is lovely, Jeekins.  I sooo miss seeing Buck's woodworking projects and treasure the many he made over the years.

In Buck's words, though, "What's the table the rest of the time...when it's not occasional?"  He always said that when someone said they had an occasional table.

For many years Buck subscribed to _Fine Woodworking_, which is an awesome publication.  I loved thumbing through the pages and marking things I wanted him to build.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 22, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Your table is lovely, Jeekins. I sooo miss seeing Buck's woodworking projects and treasure the many he made over the years.
> 
> In Buck's words, though, "What's the table the rest of the time...when it's not occasional?" He always said that when someone said they had an occasional table.
> 
> For many years Buck subscribed to _Fine Woodworking_, which is an awesome publication. I loved thumbing through the pages and marking things I wanted him to build.


 
Me too Katie.

I thought the same thing about the "occasional" thing.  What, do you put it away or something? lol  End table seems more like bedroom.  I guess. 

Fine Woodworking & Homebuilding are excellent magazines.  In fact, the project I'm working on (the super, ultra secret one) is from that magazine.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Ha!  Aren't those the ones someone thought was a real pig?  rotf



Jeekins, are you insulting my cakes? 

This is the second last wedding cake I did and I am not sure if I posted it before.  It looks sloppy on the picture, but in real life the icing not being smooth was intentional and looked pretty good.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2008)

yum and beautiful. i especially like the bride and groom.


----------



## deelady (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## deelady (Oct 22, 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny if the bride was carrying the groom!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

babetoo said:


> yum and beautiful. i especially like the bride and groom.



The bride bought that topper but her aunt wanted her to use the crystal one because it had been handed down through the family so I incorporated both!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2008)

proud of myself. finally got my great granddaughter's drum stool covered. it look very cute, sorta wild pink and yellow flowers on red back ground. don't know why i kept putting it off. only took about an hour.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> The bride bought that topper but her aunt wanted her to use the crystal one because it had been handed down through the family so I incorporated both!


I love how you did that.  It kind of symbolizes that the bride and groom are just starting out and will make the journey forward (or up) together.  

Suzi, I love your cross-stitch.  I haven't done cross-stitch in a while, but I enjoy doing it too.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you Barbara...
Today I'll round up some of my knit stuff for show and tell... mostly little girl sweaters.  
I'm realizing posting all this stuff that I get alot more crafting done than I think I do!!!! And I still wanna do MORE MORE MORE!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 23, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Jeekins, are you insulting my cakes?


 
Nooo!  I was referring to this thread.  

Your cake is awesome, too.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 23, 2008)

Suziequzie, I can completely understand the mentality.  I posted this many, many, years ago on a similar thread, but there's a lot more "new" faces here.

Back in the '90's, I used to do Native American Beadwork.  I learned while I was in the Boy Scouts, and continued until my mid-20's.  I should still have some pictures, somewhere; I'll have to find and post a few.

It's meticulous, mind-numbingly boring work.  But, I was completely addicted.  I would finish one project, and immediately start another.  Most projects were a "study", first of how to make the object, then afterwards, in patterns and color combinations.  Sometimes I would make something just to try out some different beads.

Ok, I found one.  I think I've posted this before.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you Barbara, and everyone who commented on my cake.  It is a true labour of love.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2008)

Allen..that is wonderful.
BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 23, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Suziequzie, I can completely understand the mentality.  I posted this many, many, years ago on a similar thread, but there's a lot more "new" faces here.
> 
> Back in the '90's, I used to do Native American Beadwork.  I learned while I was in the Boy Scouts, and continued until my mid-20's.  I should still have some pictures, somewhere; I'll have to find and post a few.
> 
> ...



Allen, A friend of my grandmother taught me this art when I was about 9.  I made tons of stuff and even helped adorn costumes for our grade 12 production of Annie Get Your Gun.  But I too have let it go.  You do absolutely beautiful and intricate work!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my "famed" cupcake cake.  It was all supposed to be one tower but there was too much weight and... it would have been too tall for the bride to cut the top later! LOL!!  So we did a lot of creative changes on the fly.  There are 15 dozen cupcakes in vanilla, carrot, cappuccino, banana and chocolate.  I have learned a lot and my next cupcake wedding cake will be a lot better.  But they were happy with it.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Nooo!  I was referring to this thread.
> 
> Your cake is awesome, too.



I did a cat once but have decided to stay away from animals and stick things like my suitcase cake.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, that's my favorite suitcase cake!!


----------



## sattie (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow... I see some real talent out here! I'm not to crafty myself (well, I have a fish tank I have been working on for 2 years now, maybe I will post that when I get it stood up!) 

Anyhow... this here is about my speed:



My maxi-pad slippers!!!


----------



## deelady (Oct 23, 2008)

LMAO!!Too funny Sattie!!


----------



## sattie (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope nobody is offended.  I don't want to undermine those that have true talent!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 24, 2008)

My grandma, Mom, and her two sisters have always been "crafters" - my sister finally got into it a few years ago. They do all kinds of stuff - tatting, knitting, crochet, embroidery, scrapbooking, etc. I have one DIL who makes fantastic cakes (wish I had some pictures of the things she has produced).

My ex-wife used to make brooms:


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

Sattie, that is probably the funniest craft idea I have EVER seen.  So glad you are back!


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Sattie, that is probably the funniest craft idea I have EVER seen. So glad you are back!


 
It was an email that I got from a friend many years ago.  I kept it because it made me laugh till I cried.  I really could see myself making those things!!!  I don't have any slippers you know!!!


----------



## africhef (Oct 24, 2008)

omg that just made my day do you think i could make them and sell them at the next craft show??? lol lol


----------



## africhef (Oct 24, 2008)

I make mosaics you can see some of my work at sinjinsuniguegifts.com


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's a couple more pieces.  The lighting was horrible so forgive the picture quality.

Lamp











Do-Dad Box, the idea was to keep all the remotes in it to clean up the coffee table.  Wound up holing everything but the remotes.






A design I saw in a woodworking magazine ad for formica.  Supposed to be a bonsai tree.


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2008)

africhef said:


> omg that just made my day do you think i could make them and sell them at the next craft show??? lol lol


 
 You never know!!!  Could be a market for these things!

Jeeks... that is some pretty nice wood working.  Had no idea!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks, I like your creativity.


----------



## africhef (Oct 24, 2008)

awesome woodworking


----------



## deelady (Oct 24, 2008)

wow now that is art Jeekins! Beautiful!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice Jeekins.  You have a wonderful talent.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks alot.  There's alot of talent here for sure.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 24, 2008)

I love that box Jeekins...
The beads are incredible Allen.....
Laurie youe cakes always rock!!!
I'd post another craft but a bagel sandwich is all I can offer at this time..
Gotta wait til I get home.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2008)

I love all the crafts shown so far as well.  That bonsai tree is beautiful Jeekinz!

Barbara


----------



## jabbur (Oct 26, 2008)

This thread got my fingers itchy to craft.  We'll be camping next weekend for the homecoming game at University of Virginia where our son plays tuba in the marching band.  Lat game was windy and cold so I decided t make a stadium blanket.  I ended up with enough material to make two, one large one small.  I got both of them done in about 3 hours.  They were very easy.  Hope the pic comes out well.  This is my first attempt at attaching a pic to a post.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 26, 2008)

Those look great Jabbur!!!! 
I never did figure out how to make the tied fringie blankets....
Oh boy, I feel a new craft comin' on.......


----------



## jabbur (Oct 26, 2008)

It is so easy!  Get 2 pieces of fleece the same size and whatever color or print you want.  Lay it out flat and match edges.  Cut out a 4" square from each corner. Then cut 1" strips 4" into each edge.  Tie the strips together and you're done.  Here's a link to the site I got the instructions from.  It has pics of each stage.  
No Sew Fleece Blankets - How To Make A Fleece Blanket
I had fun making them and they were sooo easy!  Hope you get to make one yourself.  You may get hooked!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL ya right like I need more crafts to get hooked on!!!! 
 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## jabbur (Oct 26, 2008)

I hear ya on that one.  I have a dormer room upstairs that is just my crafting stuff.  There's yarn, and floss, and cross stitch books and picture frames and fabric and ribbon and beads etc.  I even overflowed out into the extra bedroom and have my sewing machine and table set up out there since I can barely walk into my craft room!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 26, 2008)

Hehe....
So my guess is you also have yards and yards of fabric you bought that is no longer age or gender appropriate for anyone living in your home....


----------



## jabbur (Oct 26, 2008)

You betcha!  I also have 3 scrub tops cut out and ready to sew together and haven't worked in the medical field for almost 4 years now!  I have stuff for a country dance outfit.  Haven't done that in over 10 years!  Since all that is stuffed into that dormer room with the door closed, I don't see it everyday and so it sits.  Since going back to school, reading, writing and studying has taken precedence over crafts.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 26, 2008)

Jeenkz, love the wood works. I love making things with wood. I have been able to in a long time though. I enjoyed making these and my yard art for the 4th, xmas and easter.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 26, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Here is my "famed" cupcake cake.  It was all supposed to be one tower but there was too much weight and... it would have been too tall for the bride to cut the top later! LOL!!  So we did a lot of creative changes on the fly.  There are 15 dozen cupcakes in vanilla, carrot, cappuccino, banana and chocolate.  I have learned a lot and my next cupcake wedding cake will be a lot better.  But they were happy with it.



<PERK> Cappuchino cupcakes?  Would you be willing to part with the recipe?  Or, if you have already posted it, point me in that direction?

When my father was in the US Navy, we lived in Japan for a few years.  I remember that my mother took a cake dec. class.  She used to bake the most interesting cakes!  I remember a special clamp-together cake pan that produced a baby bear, sitting on it's rump.  If you shaved off the ears before you decorated, it could become a baby person.  Unfortunately, I don't have pics of those cakes.  Somewhere, I think I still have her "certificate" for finishing the class, mounted.

I had to work a week in the bakeshop in college as part of my degree program.  I learned one thing;  I am NOT a cake-dec person.  Those folks that can do this are truly artists.  Your cakes look wonderful, and I love the wedding cupcake tower.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 26, 2008)

Alan, since half of DC has already made them (J/K, I think it is probably only a third LOL) have already made them in some form or other, there is no problem giving you the recipe.  You will find it here.  Let me know how they work for you.  It will be interesting to ready the thread for ideas before you make them.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Alan, since half of DC has already made them (J/K, I think it is probably only a third LOL) have already made them in some form or other, there is no problem giving you the recipe. You will find it here. Let me know how they work for you. It will be interesting to ready the thread for ideas before you make them.


 

oh no!  Now I want to make them again and I've promised Paul that I wouldn't do any  more baking before I left.  Sigh...what to do..what to do????


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 26, 2008)

jabbur said:


> This thread got my fingers itchy to craft. We'll be camping next weekend for the homecoming game at University of Virginia where our son plays tuba in the marching band. Lat game was windy and cold so I decided t make a stadium blanket. I ended up with enough material to make two, one large one small. I got both of them done in about 3 hours. They were very easy. Hope the pic comes out well. This is my first attempt at attaching a pic to a post.


 

OMG!!! Broncos colors!!!!


----------



## jabbur (Oct 26, 2008)

No, Cavalier Colors! They are in first place in the ACC (UVA) and we're hoping to go to a bowl game this year.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have a picture of it (maybe I can get one later), but I made a no-sew fleece throw for James last year.  I kept hearing how much easier they are to make than sewing one.  It wasn't hard to make, but I thought I would never finish tying all that fringe!  James loves it.  It has one Chicago Cubs fabric on one side and another Cubs fabric on the reverse side.  

Barbara


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I can finally post a picture of my craft. It's the tutu and headband Abbie is wearing.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh cute!!!!

I finished my spider, I'll post him later.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 29, 2008)

got inspired to start an Afghan today. located the right knitting needles enough yarn to make it. will start at tv time tonight. haven't knitted anything in a long time. blame it on this thread. lol


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

I will take full blame babe as long as you find a way to show it when its done!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

Im not sure if this falls under the craft category, but ive always wanted to build a boat.  Last year for fathers day I got myself a canoe building kit.  When completed, wasnt the prettiest thing, but it actually floated 

This winter/ spring I may make a kayak.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

Almost forgot, I got the captains hat as part of my fathers day gift.


----------



## deelady (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks pretty to me!!! I love canoes! And I would say thats pretty crafty!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, I wont tell you how i wanted to paint it. My wife wouldnt let me do what i wanted to do, so i just used what i had in the garage


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 29, 2008)

Great Job Larry!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

pretty cool!  I'd say it counts!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

Counts in my book! 
Nice boat (and hat!)


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

wouldnt be the same without the hat   I was almost tempted to break a bottle of my home made kiwi wine when i was ready to launch the boat, but i was afraid the boat would break!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL!!! 
What movie was that.... One Crazy Summer I think.... with John Cusack.... they built "the boat", and smashed the bottle right thru the hull??? 
LOVE that movie! 
Just my stupid sense of humor....

Anyway here's Mr.Spider (not to be confused with SpiderMan..) 
hanging out with his little waiting-to-be-mailed candycorn friends.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

oh Suzie, they are wonderful!!  
Really they are!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the candy corn, they are great ..


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

Larry I got the pattern from lionbrand yarn.... 
I bet your crochet prize winning wife could crank a few out for ya before Friday.... they take maybe an hour.... ok 6 hours in my house.... 
pdswife and GrantsKat were supposed to have these guys last week and I'm WAY behind!!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

As you were typing , i ran up and showed my wife how cute they were . Ill see if i can find some pics of the things she crochets and post them here too since she is more crafty than me,  I just build things.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

Larry building things is crafty!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

True, but I guess Im a hammer and nails kinda guy, while my wife and daughter are glue, yarn ,and sticker things   I like wood, rocks and dirt, they like paint, wax and soaps..


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

as long as you are creating something that you are proud of.. something that makes you happy it counts.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

where would the world be without yarn???


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

would all the kittens be sad?


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

what the heck would i do all day??!
( ok besides type cook and eat)


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 29, 2008)

we had a yarn incident just yesterday, a strand from the den, upstairs to the bedroom, around the railing a few times , then back to the family room


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

lol.. I can just see that Larry!  How funny!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmmmm sounds like a little girl I know and a roll of toilet paper.....


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2008)

there you go again suzi.. making me laugh.  Oh what a fun life you have


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 29, 2008)

Maxi Pad Slippers????????/

Oh my GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!

There are just so many things that could be said....


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 30, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> where would the world be without yarn???


 
Naked...and Grandmas would be stumped at Christmas.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice job on the boat, Larry.  I'd like to do one of those someday.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 1, 2008)

Hers some of my wifes crochet things.  A few she won ribbons at the long island fair, others she made as gifts for family/ friends.

Here is the display board of the ribbon winners.

A blue baby boy sweater

A purple baby girl dress

A bear blanket  ( if it were spread out, the head would be at the top center, and all the corners of the blanket would have bear paws.

A bunny baby blanket

She cant cook, but she can sure crochet.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2008)

ahhhh love the little purple dress.!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice sweaters!!! 
See Jeekins sweaters CAN be cool! Don;t knock your gramma!!!! 

I keep forgetting to put up legogirl's sweaters I've done... 
Someone REMIND me (hint hint Trish) tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2008)

lol.!!! I will I will I will


( hey, can you remind me to remind you??)


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 1, 2008)

ok fine I will write myself a post-it....


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2008)

well fine be that way.!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 2, 2008)

Your wife's work is beautiful Larry!

Barbara


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Im not sure if this falls under the craft category, but ive always wanted to build a boat. Last year for fathers day I got myself a canoe building kit. When completed, wasnt the prettiest thing, but it actually floated
> 
> This winter/ spring I may make a kayak.


 
Very nice LS!


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Hers some of my wifes crochet things. A few she won ribbons at the long island fair, others she made as gifts for family/ friends.
> 
> Here is the display board of the ribbon winners.
> 
> ...


 
WOW... those are awesome... give the Mrs. a thumbs up for me!

Suzi... I LOVE the spider and candy corn... that is way to cool!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

LS, tell your wife how awesome she is!! That is not an easy task. I got into knitting and it is fun, but, time consuming and if you miss one row, it messes up everything. It's the same with crochet. Does she sell her stuff??


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 2, 2008)

She has been told that she should sell it by friends and family, and has considered it.  But, she enjoys it so much , that she doesnt want to turn a hobby in to a job with deadlines, complaining people and all that fun stuff.  So for now, its a hobby to make things for us, and baby gifts for others.  Our family is rather large, so there is always a baby that needs a gift here.  I love hearing her curse when she misses a stitch and has to pull out a whole row, but shhhhhh, dont tell her.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> She has been told that she should sell it by friends and family, and has considered it.  But, she enjoys it so much , that she doesnt want to turn a hobby in to a job with deadlines, complaining people and all that fun stuff.  So for now, its a hobby to make things for us, and baby gifts for others.  Our family is rather large, so there is always a baby that needs a gift here.  I love hearing her curse when she misses a stitch and has to pull out a whole row, but shhhhhh, dont tell her.



she could always make a bunch and put them at a flea market or something. She can always tell people that does not make to order and that she sells as she makes them.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 2, 2008)

All of the crafts posted here are very nice and i really enjoyed looking at them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

*I remembered!!!!*

Ok, here are the sweaters I've made for legogirl..... the maroon one is hard to see but I love it, its got big chunky cables in it..... too bad it only fit her a couple months.  I think I may make one for myself when I can afford to do it with the yarn I want. 

There's also a doily I made and a bunch of snowflakes... those are all thread crochet. They'll look better starched and stiffened but I haven't got around to it yet. 

I've threatened DH with plastering the house with doilies because they're so pretty.... but I've been threatened with divorce.....


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

So adorable!!! how long did each one take you??


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I really went gangbusters on those, plus I wasn't working at the time, so really just a few weeks.... 
I'm afraid to start another at this point because life got so much crazier now that I'm back to work., but I really want to!!!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

Well make something that doesnt have a time limit (something that can't be outgrown) that way you can just work a little at a time....Im sure with the new job you will need something to unwind your brain before bed with after a long hard day!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL, going to work is how I unwind from this zoo I call home!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Nov 4, 2008)

Well this is the only project that I have actually finished I have ALOT of counted cross-stitch pieces that are all "in progress"
Hmmm guess I should have taken in out of the frame before I took the pic!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

Nah we can see it just fine! 
It's so cute I love it!!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> LOL, going to work is how I unwind from this zoo I call home!!!!!


 

Yeah Ok I see what you mean and can completely relate!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Well this is the only project that I have actually finished I have ALOT of counted cross-stitch pieces that are all "in progress"
> Hmmm guess I should have taken in out of the frame before I took the pic!!


 
Very cute!! and I'm glad you left the frame, gives it a finished look and you can totally envision it hanging in your little ones bedroom!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 4, 2008)

sewing is really a craft to me, like solving a puzzle. am trying to make a simple butchers apron for granddaughter. it has self binding. supposed to be cut on the bias. have having a really bad time with it. i know i got fabric it called for but it just doesn't want to fit on the bias. may have to cut pattern in half , allow for 1/4 seam and sew them together. or buy ready made. don't really want to do that, very expensive for this simple project. what would happen if i didn't cut on the bias. i know it wouldn't be as flexible but may be necessary. help help please


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 4, 2008)

babetoo said:


> sewing is really a craft to me, like solving a puzzle. am trying to make a simple butchers apron for granddaughter. it has self binding. supposed to be cut on the bias. have having a really bad time with it. i know i got fabric it called for but it just doesn't want to fit on the bias. may have to cut pattern in half , allow for 1/4 seam and sew them together. or buy ready made. don't really want to do that, very expensive for this simple project. what would happen if i didn't cut on the bias. i know it wouldn't be as flexible but may be necessary. help help please


It's the apron part that is supposed to be cut on the bias? Maybe your fabric wasn't as wide as necessary. You could definitely cut it on the straight grain and it would still work - just wouldn't be as "form fitting" around the waist when it's tied. You could also cut the pattern in half and do the seam, as you mentioned. It could even give it a little interest with the seam. If you do that, I would advise either a french seam or a flat-felled seam because standard seams in fabric cut on the bias can stretch out of shape and get "ravelly". HTH


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> It's the apron part that is supposed to be cut on the bias? Maybe your fabric wasn't as wide as necessary. You could definitely cut it on the straight grain and it would still work - just wouldn't be as "form fitting" around the waist when it's tied. You could also cut the pattern in half and do the seam, as you mentioned. It could even give it a little interest with the seam. If you do that, I would advise either a french seam or a flat-felled seam because standard seams in fabric cut on the bias can stretch out of shape and get "ravelly". HTH


 
sorry, didn't see your post til now. i am just going to cut it anyway i can. you are so right on types of seams. once made a huge tablecloth in french seams. looked great but a lot of work. i am determined to get this done before monday. 

still have a quilt to do for great granddaughter's first birthday. no problems there as i have done tons of em. always fun. so thanks for the help

sorry didn't answer your questions. no it is the self binding that is supposed to cut on bias.
ps. decided to buy bias tape after all. labor intense on doing it from fabric, even if i could cut on bias, which i can't.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

babetoo said:


> sorry, didn't see your post til now. i am just going to cut it anyway i can. you are so right on types of seams. once made a huge tablecloth in french seams. looked great but a lot of work. i am determined to get this done before monday.
> 
> still have a quilt to do for great granddaughter's first birthday. no problems there as i have done tons of em. always fun. so thanks for the help
> 
> ...


No problem, Babe. I love reading about all of your projects - so many different ones. I love making quilts and blankets for little ones. Such a happy project. But I usually machine quilt them. I'm so slow at hand quilting that I save it for quilts I intend to keep _forever_!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 8, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Well this is the only project that I have actually finished I have ALOT of counted cross-stitch pieces that are all "in progress"
> Hmmm guess I should have taken in out of the frame before I took the pic!!


 


Kathe, That's great!!!!!!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 8, 2008)

Suzi and Kathe... awesome work!  My mom crossed stitched.... and was good at it.  I for what ever reason got the sewing gene.  I'm more of a Home Depot type girl, give me a drill and I'm good to go.  

The only thing I have used a needle and thread for lately is stringing up cayenne peppers!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> No problem, Babe. I love reading about all of your projects - so many different ones. I love making quilts and blankets for little ones. Such a happy project. But I usually machine quilt them. I'm so slow at hand quilting that I save it for quilts I intend to keep _forever_!


 
for these i use yarn and tie them. goes a lot faster. the kids don't know the difference and it keeps batting from shifting just great. 

did i tell you handyman is putting bead board in my hall bathroom? i am excited. hope there is enough material to do the other one. it is very small. i think em up and he makes em happen.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

babetoo said:


> for these i use yarn and tie them. goes a lot faster. the kids don't know the difference and it keeps batting from shifting just great.
> 
> did i tell you handyman is putting bead board in my hall bathroom? i am excited. hope there is enough material to do the other one. it is very small. i think em up and he makes em happen.


You know, now that you posted this, I remember my Grandmother tying quilts with yarn. They were so pretty and I remember being fascinated as a child at all the different colors of yarn she used. Thanks for reminding me about this. (Now I'm mentally going through my sewing stash thinking about making a yarn-tied quilt.)

Oh, let us know how the bead board comes out. I think it's so, so, so pretty, especially when you install it like wainscotting. I tried putting it in the small nursery once in this house but I discovered your walls _really_ need to be square for that. This house is almost 90 years old and I'm pretty sure there aren't _any_ square walls. So I settled for putting the bead board on just one wall and it looks great. (Oddly, all of the porches have bead board ceilings but there was none on the walls.) Oh, and I'm really envious of your handyman - even if he is a little difficult at times.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2008)

that is how he is doing the bead board. got it cut today and should go in tomorrow. yes, he is very talented but can sure be aggravating sometimes. we have been working together for three years on one project or another. like an old couple that have been together to long. 

i do think the tied quilts are cute. i usually pick a color out of the quilt and get that color yarn

this one is all pinks and whites, so will use dark pink yarn. 

after that i think i am done with projects til spring. tired of things being torn up and messy. 

the end result is very good though.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought a pattern yesterday to make legogirl some flannel pajama pants....
thought I would dust off the sewing machine. All the patterns I had for the boys were too big!!!! 
So, hopefully by the end of the week I will be posting some Sesame Street pajama pants.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 9, 2008)

I bet they are very cute!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 10, 2008)

when grandkids were younger each christmas i made them new night shirts for boys and a gown for the girls. usually flannel. tried to find fabric that suited them, music notes for a budding musician and so on. they really looked forward to them and wore them long after they were to short.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay, I know I have mentioned this a couple of other places but I am finding I am not as crafty as I used to be.  I was working on my crochet project today only to find after working on the yoke of a baby sweater for 2 hours (you have to realize one half of the yoke on a sweater for a one year old can't be that big), I realized I had the pattern opened to the girl's version not the boy's and was out 5 stitches per row.  I was one row from finishing too!  

Must be the pain meds.....


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 10, 2008)

All crafts shown are just absolutely beautiful. It looks like ya'll put in a lot of time and effort in what you were doing.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 11, 2008)

Reading about the quilts and flannel jammies, my MIL made each boy a flannel quilt when they were born.  Then when they moved to big boy beds they got a twin sized one.  They loved them so much!  My youngest slept under his until he went off to college.  Thought the cowboy motif on his blanket might be fodder for teasing.  They were the yarn tied quilts.  She also made a queen sized quilt for DH and me when we got married.  Usually, she would jsut do simple block patterns but for mine she went all out and made a sampler quilt all sorts of patterns.  It started to look a bit worn so I removed it from the bed and put it away in the cedar chest before it fell apart.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 18, 2008)

This is so wierd... I already posted this.... I should know I did, it takes 10 minutes for me to upload.... ok.... 

Here's the 2 reasons I learned to crochet. 

The doll dress was made my my late SIL... she made almost 20 of them and I always wanted to be able to make them myself.... we never got the chance before she died.... so I shoved the thought way far away with the sewing machine she taught me to use..... 
But then about 2 years ago my oldest son asked for an American Flag blanket. I wanted to knit one but all I could find patterns for was crochet. So for him I learned. I think Melissa was with me guiding me along. 
Pretend the stars are all placed and sewn on and trimmed up.... he forgot I made it by now, its been in the corner for a year because I can't get the quiet time to get it finished. 
I'm hoping it will be a Christmas gift for him...


----------



## B'sgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow! Way to go! The blanket will make a wonderful Christmas blanket! That is an amazing doll dress too. It looks too difficult for me to make.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!
I hope it gets done... otherwise his birthday is just a week later on Jan 2nd... I suppose he couild have it then too. 
I'm hoping to start my first dress after Christmas. Legogirl has it picked out already.


----------



## deelady (Nov 19, 2008)

wow, that blanket is truly wonderful! Great job, he will LOVE it!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2008)

Suzi, you are GOOD!! 

Your son will love it!


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are a couple of sewing dolls my mother made 30 years ago. I have kept them on the sewing machine. The taller old lady is actually made from a Joy liquid soap bottle, using wire hangar, sewing parts such as thread, measuring tape, etc. and of course doll parts.
The smaller little lady has an inside base of sand. She is a pin cushion.
I have made several dolls myself which is unusual for a man. I used to watch my grandmother sew for hours on end, she was an extremely talented seamstress and I learned much from her.
Unfortunately my dolls are packed away in boxes unreachable at the moment so no pics right now. 
It is a fun and a very relaxing hobby.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2008)

That little one is so very very cute!!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 20, 2008)

Suzi, I am struggling with a little baby jacket and you have done an amazing job with that blanket!  Your son will love it on Christmas morning!


----------



## sattie (Nov 21, 2008)

I let Deelady talk me into posting these. Let me say that they in no way compare to the wonderful creations I have seen in this thread. My God given talent is drawing and when I was younger, I always wanted to be a book or album illustrator. Dee happened to see my drawings and said I should post them. I have a somewhat demented sense in my imagination and so most of the things I draw are not normal. I do have a thing for eyes. Not sure why....

One of my favs that took me several days to complete.


This guy is Tim Gaines from the christian rock band Stryper


I also love horses... this guy was a strange variation of them.


----------



## sattie (Nov 21, 2008)

*150 Gallon Fish Tank Project*

Ok... it's Dee's fault!!! Here is my 150g fish tank that I have not completed yet, but it is close!!!

I am customizing this tank with a sump, wet/dry filter, built in UGJ (under gravel jets) and background made of foam, concrete, and cement stain.

I don't have recent pics, but the entire background is covered... I just need to touch up and add highlights to the cement. Then stand it up and plumb it!


----------



## deelady (Nov 21, 2008)

yay you posted them!!
I *really* think you should do something with this!! And I don't see demented I see someone who thinks outside of the box and follows her creativity!! You should start playing with this again and see what comes out of that pen of yours!!
It may be different, but I still see beauty! Thanks for posting it Sattie!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW!  Sattie,those are great!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 23, 2008)

Sattie those are great! The horse guy kinda looks like Kip Winger..... maybe early Jon Bon Jovi.... 
Cool tank TG... my Dh has a 150 gallon reef aquarium... there's some pics of it in my profile.

Here's the long-awaited turkey. 

I didn't want google eyes but I couldn't find the little black half beads.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL!!  I love him Suzi!   He's great!!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

soo cute..how long did he take you??


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 23, 2008)

well.... a week and a half I guess. I get distracted. 
but really he coulda been together in 2 days.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

Sattie, You are very artistic!  You know I looked at the second one and without reading the caption thought "that looks a lot like Tim Gaines", seriously!!!!!  I also love the fish tank project. You are being way too modest and I am glad Deelady gave you the push to show these.

Suzi, your turkey is adorable!  I absolutely love him.  I am still struggling with my baby jacket so hopefully you will all get pictures here before the guy graduates from university!

I did complete a project yesterday but unforturnately I can't show pictures because of the copyright on the material.  I used to have a web design and graphic arts business and part of it was designing CD labels and cases for businesses, musicians, etc.  I had a lot of clients and loved the work.  Well, a friend is in charge of a kid's choir and wanted to give each family a CD of the songs the kids will be singing at the christmas concert this year so they can enjoy them, and practice.  Well, I recorded the kids, cut the CD's and then found cover art from an old album where the story they are doing came from.  I adapted the picture and made the CD's and covers.  They were really really happy with them and I have to say that it was nice to get back to that, specially when all I do is sit at the computer these days anyway!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 13, 2008)

long time since anyone posted here. what you guys been doing craft wise for Christmas " 

the baby quilt for my one year old great granddaughter is almost done. it is really cute and i am pleased. all that's left is tying it here and there.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 13, 2008)

Good for you babe!  I am stalled on my project because of Christmas and all the mess we have here still.  I don't want to bring it out with all the smell and dirt around!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been in a crafting funk again.... I have the I dont wannas.... BIGTIME!

I was hoping to have a blizzard of snowflakes done and some cute santa ornaments sewn and a snowman crocheted. and and and and and ........ 

And I've done nothing. 
 
I need to start in June next year I think!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 14, 2008)

i know the feeling, suz. i have been there also. i think i have a solution. when the craft bug bites, get the stuff and just do it then. seems if i buy ahead thinking of projects, then i am slower to actually get started. 

try it, might work


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

Suzi, those are really cute!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay, the holidays are over and I'm wondering what everyone is up to craft-wise. I was cleaning/re-organizing my sewing room and found and afghan that was 3/4 finished so that's what I'm doing currently. Anybody else?


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 6, 2009)

OH FM so glad you brought this up!!! 
My New Years' resolution (ok one of them) was to not start ANYTHING new until the 14 mostly finished things are finished! 

I did however break my own rule to make legogirl a blankie for her princess Barbie that came with a bed and NO BLANKET!!! can you imagine?   

That took 4 days, finished that this morning. Now it's onward and upward to frame 4-5 cross-stitch pieces, sew stars on a crocheted flag blanket, starch another batch of snowflakes, put buttons on a pajama top.... 

Then I want to become one with my 5 year old used twice brand new sewing machine!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

suziquzie said:


> OH FM so glad you brought this up!!!
> My New Years' resolution (ok one of them) was to not start ANYTHING new until the 14 mostly finished things are finished!
> 
> I did however break my own rule to make legogirl a blankie for her princess Barbie that came with a bed and NO BLANKET!!! can you imagine?
> ...


 I'm glad to see I'm not the only one - I have a _huge_ basket of mending that I have sworn I will finish before I let myself dive into any new projects.

But wait - you have a new sewing machine???? How cool! If you need any help with it - PM me. I love sewing machines. I have 2 sewing machines and 2 sergers and I've purchased used ones for all my kids and quite a few friends. I just can't pass up a good deal on a gently used machine.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Oops, I forgot. I'd love to see Barbie's new blankie!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

I do cotton braided rugs and sewing project for the house.  Here are a couple of my rugs.





















Since Elf likes this fabric, I bought 7 yards of it on Ebay for $20 and will soon start braided rugs for the kitchen out of it.


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow very nice Leolady!! How long does one usually take you??


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!

It takes a month or more for each one.  It depends on how my arthritis is doing.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG Leolady, those are just gorgeous!!! I've never seen a rectangular one before, either. I remember as a child watching my grandmother sit and make long braids for her rugs. She would sew the strips together end to end before braiding. Is that what you do? Also, do you hand sew the coils together?


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Fisher's mom.

I sew them in manageable strips of maybe up to 7 feet for two of the strips.  The last strip I make shorter so it is easier to work with.

Yes, I have to sew them together more often, but I have lots less tangles and the whole thing is more manageable.  It also gives my hands a rest from braiding.

Oh yes, I hand lace the rugs with a strong cotton string.

I am going to make my kitchen rugs rectangular and that one rug was a test to see if I could do it.

I have several other coordinating fabrics to use in the kitchen rugs so there will be interesting color variations.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I love your color choices and if those pics are any indication, your kitchen rugs will be spectacular!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you!

Do you want to see the other fabrics I am using?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Absolutely!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is one.







I can't find a photo of the other one. It is this color with blue, pink, and green tiny polka dots.






I don't know where that photo went! But if I find it I will edit this post.

Here it is!  The colors really do match the stripe and the lemon fabric.  I took the photo on my cell phone.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Ooooh, those will go so well with the lemons on the blue background. Just beautiful.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for your encouragement.  Between you and Elf, you stimulate me to start.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 6, 2009)

Leolady said:


> Here is one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i have pillow covers using the stripe. a on line place called windowtoppers.com has the covers, fabric etc. it is in my sunroom. actually three of them. loving them.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 7, 2009)

Great minds do think alike!


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my latest:


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh B's they're getting so big!!!! That dress is too cute!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Those babies are soooo cute, Michelle! I can't believe your daughter is that big already. And your boy is such a handsome fellow.

I couldn't see clearly, but is there beading on the overskirt on your little girl's dress? It is so pretty. Does she love being dressed up like a little princess? (I miss so much having a little girl to make dresses for.)


----------



## babetoo (Jan 7, 2009)

shopping at joanns fabric today. found the cutest little craft iron. steam no less. should be useful for crafts and kid clothes. such fun spending a gift certi.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Those babies are soooo cute, Michelle! I can't believe your daughter is that big already. And your boy is such a handsome fellow.
> 
> I couldn't see clearly, but is there beading on the overskirt on your little girl's dress? It is so pretty. Does she love being dressed up like a little princess? (I miss so much having a little girl to make dresses for.)



It's not beading, exactly. The fabric came with glitter and very small rhinestones glued to it. Yes, with hot glue, I think. It made my iron disgusting and I had to pick it all off where I was going to sew, but it was worth it--I've always been a sucker for sparkles. 

She did love being dressed up. She loved the sound the taffeta made when she would move so she kept kicking her feet and waving her arms. It was really cute.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

B'sgirl said:


> It's not beading, exactly. The fabric came with glitter and very small rhinestones glued to it. Yes, with hot glue, I think. It made my iron disgusting and I had to pick it all off where I was going to sew, but it was worth it--I've always been a sucker for sparkles.
> 
> She did love being dressed up. She loved the sound the taffeta made when she would move so she kept kicking her feet and waving her arms. It was really cute.


That's so cute - my daughters loved the "whooshing" sound of taffeta and silk too. And they always adored dresses with long full skirts. They would twirl around until they were dizzy. When I was a foster mother, I would often have 3 or 4 little girls all around the same age. I loved making each of them matching dresses in different colors and then watch them become a twirling rainbow of color dancing around the house!

Oh yes, hot glue glitter. It is such a mess on the iron. And it kills your sewing machine needles! It's almost as bad as sewing with sequined fabric!


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never sewn with sequined fabric. It sounds like I had better avoid it.  
The worst though, was the velvet I made Barrett's vest out of. It was the stretchy stuff and is impossible to pin a pattern on and cut it without it becoming misshapen, and sewing is even worse. It's a good thing it was black so you can't see how badly it was sewn!


----------

